# (Updated #37)have the urge to share a weight loss solution for the busy mom!



## AnG53

Hello mommas Hope everyone is having a progressive day 
Today I woke up feeling amazing because I lost 10 lb in 2 weeks! 
I'm a new mom and have zero time to workout and I can't do diets because I eat when I have a break from LO . Post pregnancy I weighed 125 on my due date I was at 155 after my c-section I lost 10lb my son was very big lol so stayed at 145 for a couple months UNTILL my mother told me that if you eat a whole grapefruit first thing in the morning it burns up the fat, I didn't believe it because my mom is old fashioned! Lol so I researched it and it supposedly does Work but you have to eat a grapefruit with every meal or have 4oz of grapefruit juice so I gave it a try because its a effortless way to loose weight and I been eating a grapefruit and drink only water and I weighed myself today and I'm in at 130! 5 more pounds to my pre pregnancy weight l just wanna share this with all you beautiful woman who desperately want to loose weight but have not time . Just eat grapefruits! Also I forgot to mention if you go on the grapefruit diet do it 2 weeks then stop about 2-3days and continue for more fat burning! Stay beautiful!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Thanks for this, my little one is only a week old and already im stressing about my weight. Everything has gone saggy!!

I will try the grapefruit thing x


----------



## seoj

Don't think I could eat a grapfruit before each meal... but, maybe I could down 4oz of pure grapefruit juice? Hope that works! I've hit a wall and no matter what I do I seem to be stuck... and I've only 4lbs to go! So frustrating! LOL. I'll try just about anything at this point ;) 

Glad it worked so well for ya! Kudos!!!!


----------



## babyjoy10

i seem to be puttin on weight since lo came along, lost two stone in the first two weeks but there it stopped, lo ia 11 weeks now and im puttin on weight :cry:


----------



## Cutieboy

I'm going to go and buy some grapefruit juice tomorrow. Worth a shot. I got 3 stones to lose.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I am currently making slow progress with My fitness Pal, might give this a go alongside, worth a shot right? Ta :thumbup:


----------



## babysmile

Thank you for posting it! I remember my father used to do it and it worked well for him! I still have 10 Ibs to go (started at 125 Ibs too :) ) and am so happy you reminded me about the grapefruit! :) Good luck to all of us! :)


----------



## AnG53

Try it my loves grapefruit juice works as well too try it and keep me updated! : ) 
Its very upsetting having the extra weight


----------



## AnG53

Mummy of Ange said:


> Thanks for this, my little one is only a week old and already im stressing about my weight. Everything has gone saggy!!
> 
> I will try the grapefruit thing x

Wear those body shapers spandex belts w.e but your body is just adjusting so do it now to tighten your stomach and take some green tea or chamomile tea to reduce bloating <3


----------



## ReReKitty

-adds grapefruit juice to shopping list- Worth a shot! :D


----------



## BaybeeMama

i'm a first time mom and engaged...... i feel like a fat lard LOL i'm so gonna try this :)


----------



## lepaskilf

Grapefruit :sick: Eurghh!!........ Can I add vodka to it?


----------



## AnG53

lepaskilf said:


> Grapefruit :sick: Eurghh!!........ Can I add vodka to it?

I'm not sure LOL but I guess ad long its grapefruit its good liquor has no carbs regardless


----------



## Kate&Lucas

My Mum lost lots of weight eating grapefruits years ago. She'd eat them with meals and as snacks, I only remember because the house was overrun with them :lol:
Can't stand them myself!


----------



## AnG53

It works wonders though lol I'm pretty amazed


----------



## StranjeGirl

It's funny because my parents have a grapefruit tree so I was eating one a day for a little while and I did lose slightly more weight at that time. I'm going to try and eat one a day and then drink grapefruit juice at meals. THanks for the post!! We should keep this thread updated to see how everyone does on it!


----------



## babyjoy10

does it matter if its pink grapefruit or d yellow one !!!


----------



## AnG53

As long that its grapefruit it works :) and yes everyone keep updating your grapefruit diet success please <3


----------



## Squidge

I've been and bought some so will have a glass before dinner tomorrow :haha:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Daaaaamn, bought some but forgot to have it with dinner, will start tomorrow! Think I will weigh myself in the morning so I can keep tabs!


----------



## dreamer_88

i hate grapefruit :( might try the grapefruit juice tho like sumone else suggested!!! if u just have it before every meal or just in the morning?


----------



## babyjoy10

all stocked up with grapefruit and juice, thank god i like grapefruit :happydance:


----------



## AnGP53

it can be taken at anytime of the day as long that you have grapefruit juice or a whole grapefruit with meals :)


----------



## lucy_x

Hell gotta be worth a shot! thanks for the tip! :)


----------



## baby_mama87

I'm gonna give this a try! I wouldn't be able to eat it though gonna try the juice! Does it have to be pure juice? The supermarket ones will be from concentrate? 

Xxx


----------



## lucy_x

As far as i know it cant be from concentrate, too many added sugars giving empty calories! - Tropicana is 100% PURE juice! :thumbup:, although the fruit is MUCH cheaper! x


----------



## littleblonde

So it can be juice from a carton as long as its pure juice? If i eat a grapefruit does it need to be a whole one? x


----------



## littleblonde

Has anyone tried it yet and lost weight? x


----------



## AP

I've been tempted to try it....:blush:


----------



## AnGP53

littleblonde said:


> Has anyone tried it yet and lost weight? x

exactly what i was going to ask lol 
share your experiences please


----------



## AnGP53

littleblonde said:


> So it can be juice from a carton as long as its pure juice? If i eat a grapefruit does it need to be a whole one? x

if its from a carton it does have to be pure juice and if your going to eat the fruit it can only be half 

https://www.everydiet.org/diet/grapefruit-diet
https://www.grapefruit-diet.org/


----------



## Duejan2012

This is soo interesting. So really all you do is eat or drink one glass of juice with every meal and ya it helps burn those caleries you just ate?


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Wow thanks for posting! Had never heard this before! Will have to go and get some juice.


----------



## AP

i started today ;)


----------



## MummyinJune

Pink grapefruit? or normal?


----------



## whistle

Wow, that sounds crazy! V v tempted, although I can't stand the taste!

Remember though to check if you're on any medications as some can be adversely affected by grapefruit. Google grapefruit and medications and more info will come up.


----------



## AnGP53

update for the mommas who dislike grapefruit !!
my mother told me a substitue that works just as great , she said to take a cup of hot water with fresh squeezed lemon every morning on a empty stomach i will do more research and update you all because lets face it we want to loose weight but have no time and the time we get we just want to rest


----------



## babyjoy10

omg i think this might actually be workin :happydance:


----------



## babyjoy10

AtomicPink said:


> i started today ;)

i asked the same question, it dont matter aslong as it grapefruit :thumbup:


----------



## babyjoy10

babyjoy10 said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> i started today ;)
> 
> i asked the same question, it dont matter aslong as it grapefruit :thumbup:Click to expand...

oops sorry i quoted the wrong post :dohh:


----------



## AnG53

Keep the effortless weight loss going mammas!


----------



## MummyinJune

Downing this grape fruit juice is like downing straight vodka. lol. Wish it tasted better!! (Hot water and lemon juice is the same for me i couk on hot water lol)


----------



## SKAV

i will buy some tomorrow!!! 

About the lemon and hot water : I could confirm it worked for me way back after my 2 DS was about 6months...slow but steady!


----------



## m0mmyCool

I wonder if theres such thing as grapefruit capsules? I think my weight loss is long overdue. I don't have time to workout everyday.


----------



## AnGP53

@m0mmycool- it has to be 100% grapefruit juice or the fruit itself and if you want to take capsule i recommend the brown seaweed capsules for weightloss its a safe way to loose weight do not buy any diet pill what so ever the caffeine in those is scary !


----------



## AnGP53

another of my tips for weightless is STOP EATING BOLIED OR STEAMED VEGGIES! FARMERS DO THAT TO FATTEN THEIR ANIMALS YOU NEED TO EAT THE VEGGIES RAW !


----------



## dreamer_88

AnGP53 said:


> another of my tips for weightless is STOP EATING BOLIED OR STEAMED VEGGIES! FARMERS DO THAT TO FATTEN THEIR ANIMALS YOU NEED TO EAT THE VEGGIES RAW !

Oooh didnt know that?? I do prefer raw veggies mind, but green veggies are ok cos they burn more calories digesting them than they actually contain :D


----------



## m0mmyCool

How can boiled or steamed veggies make you fat? It doesn't make sense.. Unless you add something to it. I really hate raw vegetables lol.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hmmmm interesting.............may have to go buy grapefruit! :haha:


----------



## kdea547

Grapefruit does make your cells less insulin resistant, which in turn keeps your body from converting carbs into a lot of extra fat. If you have the fortitude, adding a tablespoon or two to your pure grapefruit juice can help even more. I have PCOS and insulin resistance and when I drink this concoction with my meals, it keeps my blood sugar stable and low! I just started a couple of days ago and have lost about 1lb, but I've also been eating a lot healthier lately and exercising more.


----------



## AnGP53

m0mmyCool said:


> How can boiled or steamed veggies make you fat? It doesn't make sense.. Unless you add something to it. I really hate raw vegetables lol.

thats because it losses its nutrients im from the states and i watch the dr.oz show and i follow most of his weightloss advice if you dont have access to his show go to his website:winkwink:


----------



## AnGP53

kdea547 said:


> Grapefruit does make your cells less insulin resistant, which in turn keeps your body from converting carbs into a lot of extra fat. If you have the fortitude, adding a tablespoon or two to your pure grapefruit juice can help even more. I have PCOS and insulin resistance and when I drink this concoction with my meals, it keeps my blood sugar stable and low! I just started a couple of days ago and have lost about 1lb, but I've also been eating a lot healthier lately and exercising more.

:thumbup: grapefruit is safe for even stage 2 diabetes you can even add a tbs of apple cider vinegar for even more intense fat burnin:happydance:


----------



## StranjeGirl

I really think this works ladies. I did it for about a week. ALthough I was eating a full grapefruit in the morning (didn't realize it was supposed ot be half) and the drinking juice before every meal. I did lose more weight that week and I actually ate more than normal that week. Then it went out the window because we were out of town and eating out. So now I am starting again and have just done the juice today. For some reason I feel it works better for me when I eat a grapefruit a day also. Gosh they are strong though...they really aren't my favorite thing and I am getting sick of them lol!! But it's worth it!


----------



## AnGP53

StranjeGirl said:


> I really think this works ladies. I did it for about a week. ALthough I was eating a full grapefruit in the morning (didn't realize it was supposed ot be half) and the drinking juice before every meal. I did lose more weight that week and I actually ate more than normal that week. Then it went out the window because we were out of town and eating out. So now I am starting again and have just done the juice today. For some reason I feel it works better for me when I eat a grapefruit a day also. Gosh they are strong though...they really aren't my favorite thing and I am getting sick of them lol!! But it's worth it!

I know what you mean, the same thing happens to me when I go visity mother and she has no grapefruits lol


----------



## StranjeGirl

AnGP53 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> I really think this works ladies. I did it for about a week. ALthough I was eating a full grapefruit in the morning (didn't realize it was supposed ot be half) and the drinking juice before every meal. I did lose more weight that week and I actually ate more than normal that week. Then it went out the window because we were out of town and eating out. So now I am starting again and have just done the juice today. For some reason I feel it works better for me when I eat a grapefruit a day also. Gosh they are strong though...they really aren't my favorite thing and I am getting sick of them lol!! But it's worth it!
> 
> I know what you mean, the same thing happens to me when I go visity mother and she has no grapefruits lolClick to expand...

I know, I am going ot start carrying a flask with me! I am SO sick of grapefruit but I really think it is still working!! I'd rather be sick of grapefruit then go to the gym!


----------



## AnGP53

lol i know i just have no time to go to the gym with all the house chores and taking care of LO but if you can't have grapefruit replace with hot water and lemon first thing in the morning works just the same


----------



## m0mmyCool

I'm on day 3 of grapefruits. It's not that bad. I only eat half a grapefruit before breakfast & supper. I hope it works!


----------



## ayeshasi

Started tryng this and was working but......aggravted my breast-fed baby's reflux :(. Had to stop. Will try again in a months time.


----------



## AnGP53

ayeshasi said:


> Started tryng this and was working but......aggravted my breast-fed baby's reflux :(. Had to stop. Will try again in a months time.

aw I'm sorry i couldn't post anything on that because I'm not breast feeding but definitely give it a try when you can but .... i just remembered that when my son got sick with pertussis a nurse told me if i was breast feeding to eat lots of citrus fruits because it boost LO immune system:shrug:


----------



## ayeshasi

AnGP53 said:


> ayeshasi said:
> 
> 
> Started tryng this and was working but......aggravted my breast-fed baby's reflux :(. Had to stop. Will try again in a months time.
> 
> aw I'm sorry i couldn't post anything on that because I'm not breast feeding but definitely give it a try when you can but .... i just remembered that when my son got sick with pertussis a nurse told me if i was breast feeding to eat lots of citrus fruits because it boost LO immune system:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes thats true too. Just wish his reflux ends soon. He seems to be in pain. Then grapefruit.....here i come! Hehe


----------



## xoxosammygirl

I just found this thread :) 

I was going to try this diet called the 3 day military diet... But found it to be too low in calories which can lead to episodes of hypoglcemia. But I decided to carry on with the grapefruit idea because I remember reading something about it in medical school :thumbup: 

And I have lost 2lbs in 4 days :happydance: i wouldnt substitute the juice for the fresh fruit, but that's just my opinion.. I eat half before breakfast and the other half mid afternoon!


----------



## AnGP53

Amazing:) elders really know what they say lol because I found this out from my mother


----------



## ayeshasi

Hows it going with everyone?


----------



## PitaKat

Oooh, I like grapefruit, I think I'm gonna try this!


----------

